

Windows Defender is removing Superfish *and* the cert - buro9
https://twitter.com/FiloSottile/status/568800260111388672

======
buro9
I'd already added this as a comment over here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9080834](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9080834)

> Microsoft is currently doing Lenovo's work for them:
> [https://twitter.com/FiloSottile/status/568800260111388672](https://twitter.com/FiloSottile/status/568800260111388672)

>

> The latest version of Windows Defender is actively removing the Superfish
> software and the cert.

The text of the Defender definition is here:
[http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=us7iXvkn](http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=us7iXvkn)

